# Temp



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm driving around in my vehicle right now and all I see is temperatures of seven degrees in the air. Is anybody else excited as much as I am right now? I'm either going to Mogadore or Portage Lakes tomorrow

Sent from my MB612 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you by chance check the ice at either place?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Please be safe guys...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Be extra careful. Lots of snow insulation.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Both ledge and wallace spud threw on first hit. Ice sucks. Its weird stuff. Looks like someone swam off dock at ledge yesterday, this was today i wax there


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> Both ledge and wallace spud threw on first hit. Ice sucks. Its weird stuff. Looks like someone swam off dock at ledge yesterday, this was today i wax there




Crazy. Wallace has had ice for a week I believe I was going to try it Sunday doesn't sound like an option


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Anywhere wind kept snow thin should be OK by Sunday.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The SNOW is our problem right now,,like Tomb said here,,& Steelhead,,on another post (squito),, With snow on the new ice,,it CAN BE VERY TRICKY!! If you know its good where you are standing,,HOW can you possibly know what it is with your next step??  I'm NOT an Alarmist,,I'm just 62.8 yrs.old,,been ice fishing since I was a kid,,& I ALWAYS have a "Spud/Poker Bar" in my hand,,on the ice!! I DON'T chance it,,ever..... Be careful,,"Iffy ice" will eat you up!! Good ice is coming,,& SOON & I can HARDLY wait either!! 8degs.in Mogadore right now,,outside...Nice & warm,,here inside!! another day or two & I'll be out there poke'n along,, look'n for 'em !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

sonar said:


> The SNOW is our problem right now,,like Tomb said here,,& Steelhead,,on another post (squito),, With snow on the new ice,,it CAN BE VERY TRICKY!! If you know its good where you are standing,,HOW can you possibly know what it is with your next step??  I'm NOT an Alarmist,,I'm just 62.8 yrs.old,,been ice fishing since I was a kid,,& I ALWAYS have a "Spud/Poker Bar" in my hand,,on the ice!! I DON'T chance it,,ever..... Be careful,,"Iffy ice" will eat you up!! Good ice is coming,,& SOON & I can HARDLY wait either!! 8degs.in Mogadore right now,,outside...Nice & warm,,here inside!! another day or two & I'll be out there poke'n along,, look'n for 'em !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


I just drove home car said 5 deg in mogadore.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

OK Fishinful,,Maybe it was 5 ?? But were you going with the wind,,OR backing up??  'Cuz tomorrow it'll be too windy to carry rocks?!  LOL ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Things are going to get screwed up again after this cold blast starting next Sunday with temps in mid - upper 40's. Then above freezing there after. Same scenario all winter long! Just not going to get consistent ice the entire season


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm staying optimistic, that forecast is days away, and only an interpretation. Even at that, nighttime temps. go below freezing every night but one, so any thaw should freeze right back up at nighttime.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe they'll start to modify the weather in the ice fisherman's favor one day.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

tuesday morning its supposed to be -8 with 22mph winds. thats gonna suck going to work, i can already feel it. i dont recall it ever being that cold and that windy at the same time. the coldest temp ive ever actually seen in my truck was -11 but it was a clear, calm morning a few winters ago. been a strange winter. some severe swings.

no matter what the weather does, as far as ice fishing goes this year beats the year with no ice two years ago.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

With Monday & Tuesday predicted to be brutal weather conditions, I still may give it a try and hit the hardwater.


----------

